# Had another go with SAI.



## wasim (Jan 30, 2012)

So this is my second painting on a computer. and it turned out good. 

So, what do you think ?



Spoiler












So, what do you think ? how is it ?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 30, 2012)

Its... Creepy as hell.

Did you use a tablet or something? Because drawing with a mouse is inconvenient as fuck.


----------



## wasim (Jan 30, 2012)

Alan John said:


> Did you use a tablet or something? Because drawing with a mouse is inconvenient as fuck.


Nope. just the mouse.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 30, 2012)

I thought Sai from Hikaru no Go 

The head is too round, and she's missing ears.
The other things are fine.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 30, 2012)

Cyan said:


> I thought Sai from Hikaru no Go
> 
> The head is too round, and she's missing ears.
> The other things are fine.



I didn't notice the missing ears O__O
But you're right. And the hair doesn't really look like hair.
But if you did it with a mouse, I guess I could understand


----------



## Gahars (Jan 31, 2012)

Just terrible. There isn't even an ounce of artistic merit.






I mean, come on! Surely the wonders of technology can produce _something_ better than this!


----------



## wasim (Jan 31, 2012)

Phoenix Goddess said:


> Cyan said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Sai from Hikaru no Go
> ...


I had a hard time doing the lineart.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 31, 2012)

For the future, I strongly suggest drawing at least a draft by-hand, scanning it and using it as the bottom-most layer before attempting to draw linearts. It's going to give you this "boost" you need to make it look "just right", even if it's just a basic geometric sketch.


----------



## wasim (Jan 31, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> For the future, I strongly suggest drawing at least a draft by-hand, scanning it and using it as the bottom-most layer before attempting to draw linearts. It's going to give you this "boost" you need to make it look "just right", even if it's just a basic geometric sketch.


Well, thanks.
But i don't have a scanner for that ! 

I'm planing on buying a tablet or a scanner. What do you suggest ?


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 31, 2012)

wasim said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > For the future, I strongly suggest drawing at least a draft by-hand, scanning it and using it as the bottom-most layer before attempting to draw linearts. It's going to give you this "boost" you need to make it look "just right", even if it's just a basic geometric sketch.
> ...


Tablets all the way.
Believe me, inking a scanned image is very uncomfortable, and you can do a lot more stuff on a tablet then on a piece of paper.


----------



## wasim (Jan 31, 2012)

Alan John said:


> wasim said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...


okay. Just thought of scanner because i'll be able to use it for other pupose too.

And i'm not 100% sure about getting a Tablet.


----------

